# 12-32 cassette for 10 speed?



## Trek2.3 (Sep 13, 2009)

As I get older I'd like a kick on the steeper hills. 
The rest of my components are current Shimano 105.


----------



## DaveT (Feb 12, 2004)

Trek2.3 said:


> As I get older I'd like a kick on the steeper hills.
> The rest of my components are current Shimano 105.


It's *very* common to use a Shimano 9-speed MTB rear derailleur with Shimano 10-speed road shifters and 32t & 34t cassettes. Perfect combination when you need real climbing gears.

EDIT: Your 105 rear derailleur **may** be able to handle a 32t cassette but you won't know until you try it.


----------



## Trek2.3 (Sep 13, 2009)

Thanks, Dave.


----------



## Trek2.3 (Sep 13, 2009)

Apparently, with a long-cage RD, I can use a SRAM 10-speed model CSX228 cassette in 11x 32.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

Trek2.3 said:


> Apparently, with a long-cage RD, I can use a SRAM 10-speed model CSX228 cassette in 11x 32.


with a long cage MOUNTAIN BIKE derailleur, yes. if you're using shimano, the max cog size for ANY road derailleur they make is 30. and that's only for 105. all other long cage road derailleurs aren't designed to work w/ mtb cassettes, they're designed to wrap more chain for triples.


----------



## DaveT (Feb 12, 2004)

What cxwrench said! The cage length of a derailleur has to do with how much chain it can handle, not how big of a cog on the cassette. It's the geometry of the derailleur that determines how large a cog it can handle. MTB derailleurs are designed for large cog cassettes, up to 36t in some cases.

The part number of the cassette you quoted "CSX228" is someone else's part number, not SRAM. SRAM calls it a PG-1050. You can use any Shimano compatible 10-speed cassette; SRAM, IRD, etc.


----------



## Merckx Ti (Mar 8, 2008)

If you had a Sram set up, 
You could use any of the Sram WiFli (Red, Force, Rival or Apex) rear derailleurs and the Sram 1050 or 1070 11x32 cassette.


----------

